# Qual a temperatura mais baixa a que já estiveste?



## Metman (10 Jan 2006 às 19:18)

Eu foi -23ºC nos alpes franceses segundo um termometro que lá tinham


----------



## Seringador (11 Jan 2006 às 17:55)

Eu foi -18ºC nos Highlands na Escócia!


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2006 às 18:00)

Eu não sou muito viajado, diria que foi uns -8ºC na cidade onde vivo


----------



## Snark (21 Jan 2006 às 10:52)

-14,2º en mi ciudad.

Y de -10º en Madrid capital (Diciembre del 2001).


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2006 às 12:46)

Fil disse:
			
		

> Eu não sou muito viajado, diria que foi uns -8ºC na cidade onde vivo


Mas em Dez de 2001 não estiveram temperaturas inferiores a -10ºC em Bragança?


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2006 às 18:17)

Quase -10ºC      -9,6ºC no dia 25 de Dezembro, -8,5ºC no dia 22 e também -8,0ºC no dia 26. Mas no ano passado também se registou -8,6ºC no dia 1 de Março e -10,4ºC no dia 2.


----------



## Fil (21 Jan 2006 às 19:00)

Minho disse:
			
		

> Mas em Dez de 2001 não estiveram temperaturas inferiores a -10ºC em Bragança?



Mas quando isso aconteceu eu estava bem quentinho debaixo dos lençois da minha cama   

Segundo o JN fez -11ºC em 97 apesar da estação automatica não o confirmar, talvez devido a que só mede a minima até as 06h.


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2006 às 20:22)

-20ºC en el alto valle de Benasque a los pies del macizo de los Montes Malditos y sus glaciares (Pirineo Aragonés) a finales de diciembre de 2004. Por si eso era poco, había una terrible ventisca (blizzard) que lo cegaba todo. Toda una experiencia. Se me congelaron las cejas y los pelos del gorro del abrigo. La sensación térmica producida por el viento (windchill) debía ser inferior a los -40 ºC y la nieve congelada que arrastraba la ventisca se clavaba en la frente como agujas. De miedo   

 Lo peor es que fue todo de golpe. Por la mañana hacía un buen día pero muy frio. En cinco minutos todo cambió. Hay que tener mucho respeto a la montaña (aunque estés en el valle como fue mi caso)

 Ya colgaré alguna foto del lugar.

 Um abraço


----------



## Carlos Dias (30 Jan 2006 às 18:45)

*A temperatura + baixa que eu já peguei foi no Mt Pilatus á 2030m perto de Berna na Suiça, foi de -13,6ºC*


----------



## Lucas Fumagalli (12 Fev 2006 às 03:15)

A menor temperatura que eu registrei foi -4,0 ºC em 14/07/2000 na cidade de Cascavel - PR, Brasil


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (13 Fev 2006 às 06:09)

Em materia de tempraturas baixas  tive as 6:00 AM do dia 30 de Janeiro deste ano no Entroncamento  -3  pelo menos era quanto marcava no carro


----------



## Senador (14 Fev 2006 às 16:24)

-15ºC em Crans-Montana, Suiça.


----------



## J.S. (10 Jul 2006 às 16:40)

*-18 C na minha cidade*

no 6 janeiro 1985.

Maxima mais baixa -11 C no 31 dezembro 1978 e algumas destos dias em 1985 e 1987. A primeira maxima foi com 9 B vento de NE y con neve forte (blizzard tremendo). E lembra me este dia muito muito bem (com minhas 9 anos).

Jorge


----------



## Kirós (10 Jul 2006 às 19:02)

Eu foi -14ºC na estação de Ski de Pajares(asturias) nel Branillin a 1490m(esta la estação meteorologica), foi o fevrero do ano pasado. Nevaba na estaçao e tambem nevaba en Oviedo(190m) a primera hora, mas muito pouco assim que a estrada estava sim neve

um abraço


----------



## dj_alex (10 Jul 2006 às 23:02)

Já é a 2ª vez que respondo neste topic!!

A temperatura mais baixa que tive foi na estancia de ski de Pal-Arinsal o ano passado...Estavam -12ºC e um wind chill do pior...Sai de lá cubo de gelo...


----------



## Iceberg (2 Ago 2006 às 23:01)

Talvez tenha sido nos primeiros dias daquele ano de 1997, após o primeiro grande nevão em terras de Miranda, não tenho uma medição pessoal, mas julgo, tenho quase a certeza, na altura ter-se atingido os -11º, recordo-me perfeitamente de nos dias seguintes àquele nevão, tudo ter congelado, até as portas do automóvel tive dificuldade em abrir, tamanho era o manto de gelo, foi impressionante.


----------

